# mein Igelhaus



## merryandrew (25. Okt. 2008)

Da ich ja noch mit meinem Teich "im Bau", bzw. in der Planung bin,
kann ich auch leider noch keine Tiere am Teich vorweisen ... zumindest hab ich meine kleinen Fröschlein am eingebuddelten Speissfass noch nie fotografiert  

aba ... meinem fetten Igel, den ich zur Zeit noch fetter füttere, damit er
jut übern winter kommt (leider hab ich auch hier kein Foto) hat ein neues Appartment. 
An der wettergeschützten Ost-Süd-Seite habe ich Holzscheite doppelt gestapelt, reichlich Laub hineingestopft und mit einer Betonplatte abgedeckt.
Als zusätzlicher Kälteschutz viel Laub über die Platte gehäuft. Sieht aus wie ein grosser Laubhaufen. Also, MIR gefällts :
 Mal sehn ob er einzieht, denn er hat reichlich viele Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten bei mir (dichte Hecken, das Laub bleibt in Haufen liegen, Reisighaufen). Ich weiß nicht, wo er jetzt wohnt


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein Igelhaus*



			
				merryandrew schrieb:
			
		

> Also, MIR gefällts :



Uns würde es bestimmt auch gefallen, denken wir ...  schön wäre allerdings ein Bild gewesen und noch schöner, vielleicht findet es ja ein Nachahmer, die auch etwas für die Igel im Garten tun wollen - noch schöner wäre es gewesen, Du hättest gleich den Bau des Igel-Appartements mit Fotos dokumentiert.

Schön zu lesen jedenfalls, dass jemand etwas für die Igel tut   . Berichte doch bitte mal weiter, ob der Igel denn auch in die neue Behausung eingezogen ist ...


----------



## rut49 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein Igelhaus*

Hallo, Igelfreunde,
ich habe vor zwei Jahren auch ein Igelheim "gebastelt" und zwar so:
am Zaun zum Nachbarn einige Ziegelsteine gestapelt, vorne den Eingang so, daß keine Katze hindurchkommt, und alles mit Holzlatten abgedeckt. Dann sämtliche Äste, die beim Baumschnitt anfallen, schräg an den Zaun gestellt. Sieht aus wie ein halbes Igluzelt! und alles mit Laub ausgestopft.
Und nun das Beste: Igelmutter ist eingezogen, und nun "tummeln" sich, bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit, ihre 7 Mini´s zwischen dem abgefallenen Laub der Felsenbirne.   
Weil sie noch so klein sind, füttere zu und sorge für frisches Wasser.
Ich hoffe, daß sich alle bis zum Frost den Bauch richtig vollschlagen!
Inzwischen ist das Heim schon etwas eng geworden, denn ein kleiner Po liegt immer vorm Eingang.
Ein zweites Quartier ist in Arbeit, mal sehen, ob einer aus- bzw. einzieht. 
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## Kimba95 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein Igelhaus*

Hallo,
wir haben auch ein Igelhaus gebaut und zwar nach dieser Anleitung http://www.pro-igel.de/lebensraum/haeuser.html (einfache Igelbehausung). Wir haben es mit Stroh gefüllt und es unter Laubbäume gestellt. Im letzten Winter hat es sich ein Igel darin bequem gemacht und hat noch zusätzlich einiges an Laub reingeschleppt und sich dann ein Igelnest gebaut. 
Zur Zeit füttern wir auch ein wenig, aber bis jetzt ist noch keiner eingezogen.


----------



## merryandrew (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein Igelhaus*

Hallo, liebe Igelfreunde,

wenn ich meinen neuen Fotoapparat habe, werde ich euch natürlich auch
mit Igel-Haus-Fotos beglücken. 
Ich hoffe, "mein Dicker" zieht auch ein in seine Behausung.

@Anja
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man auf Stroh in den Igelhäusern verzichten sollte, da es nämlich piekt   auch einem Igel... und zwar in die
Augen. 
Kaum zu glauben, oder?

stachelige Grüsse
Hanne


----------

